# Nikon D500 / Yongnuo 622N-TX incompatibilities



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

This morning I started testing my D500 in low/bad light to understand at what point does Shutter Speed / ISO is optimized for image IQ.   I've found that, of course as ISO raises, the IQ goes down.  But I was really curious in certain "bad light" situations where the cutoff off. 

Then I decided to add a slight amount of good light from a remote SB700 speedlight and rerun the tests.  I used the Yongnuo 622N / TX with my D750, D600, D7000 with no problems what-so-ever.

But the TX with the D500 brought about a consistent, repeatable problem.

In Short,
First shot, the Mirror does a "delay" with the shutter.
Second Shot.  works fine
A couple more shots, okay
Then  ERR and all is "jammed"  Even the Power Off button does not work.
You have to remove the TX and the battery to get the camera to work again.

Here's is a video of one of those tests:


----------



## Destin (Feb 12, 2017)

I have the exact same two pieces of gear but haven't yet used them together. 

Are you in a rear curtain sync mode? Or normal sync? Ttl? Manual? HSS?

If you give me your settings I'll try to replicate your issue on my end.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

I should add that I've had no problems with the SB700/800 on the hot shoe, nor using a SC-17 or similar.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

Destin said:


> I have the exact same two pieces of gear but haven't yet used them together.
> 
> Are you in a rear curtain sync mode? Or normal sync? Ttl? Manual? HSS?
> 
> If you give me your settings I'll try to replicate your issue on my end.


on the TX - Manual
camera - normal sync
as basic as you can get from what I'm looking at.

I'm guessing it's the shutter speed I had it set for.  Gonna test some more.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, further tests indicates it's the Shutter Speed.

under a normal slower shutter speed it shots fine.
So much for my test.  Gonna add a low continuous light instead.


----------



## Destin (Feb 12, 2017)

Just put mine together and ran it through every setting combination I can think of..

Working fine in:
manual
TTL
HSS

... having trouble locating the rear curtain option on the D500. 

The only difference between our setups is that I'm triggering YN685 flash units and not Nikon units. Either something with that difference is causing you problems, or else there is a setting off in your camera somewhere? 

Maybe you just have a bad/older 622tx?

I would try restoring your d500 to factory defaults and see if that fixes things.


----------



## Destin (Feb 12, 2017)

Make sure your flash sync speed is set to 1/250 (auto fp)

This is menu item E1

Edit: mine is working fine up to 1/8000

Somewhere, in one of your units, I suspect that HSS/auto FP is turned off


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

Destin said:


> Make sure your flash sync speed is set to 1/250 (auto fp)
> 
> This is menu item E1
> 
> ...


certainly is 1/250FP
Put on a SB800 to make sure about HSS on the flash but still same problem.

Works perfectly fine on my D750 I just tried now up to 1/4000.


----------



## Destin (Feb 12, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure your flash sync speed is set to 1/250 (auto fp)
> ...



Strange. I don't know what to tell you man, that's weird.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

Yup, weird.  As mentioned works fine on other cameras.

I have my bank A as my main bank for general shots.  I just used another unconfigured bank, did a reset, then set 1/250 FP and same problem.

If I put a SB800 Flash on the Hot Shoe, no problems all the way up to 1/8000  with electronic shutter, or rear sync, etc.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd have to guess an older TX unit.  I updated the firmware once.   Going to check if there's anything newer.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2017)

I forgot to mention. I had this similar problem on my Nikon P7800.  It didn't like the TX unit either.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 24, 2017)

Bought a brand new 622N-TX.

Put it on the D500.  As soon as I got into HSS territory the camera got all locked up again.  Had to remove the battery then force a shutter release, otherwise the LCD panel only had ERR for anything I tried to do.  I thought it killed my D500 until the shutter finally activated and everything worked fine again.  
RESULT ==> No 622N-TX on the D500 hotshoe ever again.


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Bought a brand new 622N-TX.
> 
> Put it on the D500.  As soon as I got into HSS territory the camera got all locked up again.  Had to remove the battery then force a shutter release, otherwise the LCD panel only had ERR for anything I tried to do.  I thought it killed my D500 until the shutter finally activated and everything worked fine again.
> RESULT ==> No 622N-TX on the D500 hotshoe ever again.



@astroNikon have you had any further developments with this? 

As I said earlier in this thread I had absolutely zero problems with this combination at first. Yesterday, out of nowhere on a senior portrait session my camera began doing the exact same thing as yours was. Anything under 1/250th was fine, but when I went over 1/250th the camera locked up. And now it continues to do the same every time I try. 

I changed no settings. Updated no firmware. I don't get it.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope
I bought a second TX and same thing
D500 won't ever see it again as my D750 is my studio camera anyways.

Plus I sold the d500 last month.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2017)

Destin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a brand new 622N-TX.
> ...



Wrongnuo.


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm planning to switch to a flashpoint based system anyway. 

But that's still third party so I'm nervous about even doing that.


----------



## Destin (Aug 14, 2017)

Update for anyone else experiencing this issue:

I updated the firmware on both my D500 and YN-622Tx-n. D500 is now at 1.13 and the yongnuo is 1.08. My issues have resolved and auto FP/HSS are again functioning 100%. 

I no longer have the confidence to rely on this for paid shoots and will be upgrading in the near future, but I'll still use this stuff for less serious work or in locations that it's likely to get damaged.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 15, 2017)

Destin said:


> Update for anyone else experiencing this issue:
> 
> I updated the firmware on both my D500 and YN-622Tx-n. D500 is now at 1.13 and the yongnuo is 1.08. My issues have resolved and auto FP/HSS are again functioning 100%.
> 
> I no longer have the confidence to rely on this for paid shoots and will be upgrading in the near future, but I'll still use this stuff for less serious work or in locations that it's likely to get damaged.


That's good.  I tried that myself but the 1.13 wasn't out at that time.


----------

